# TNT METAL WORKZ CONTEST



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

OK EVERYONE WE WANNA SEE YOUR DESIGNS FOR FORKS STEERING WHEELS AND SISSYBARS THE WINNER WILL RECIEVE THE PART HE DESIGNED WE WILL KEEP ALL THE SUBMITED DESIGNS AND DECIDE WICH ONE IS WORTHY THIS DESIGN WILL THEN BE MADE AS A MASS PRODUCED PART WITH LITTLE CHANGES. THIS WAY YOU WILL NOT HAVE THE SAME AS EVERYONE WHO BUYS IT. ALSO THE PART WILL BE NAMED AFTER THE WINNER LIKE IF IT WAS SIC713 WHO WINS WE WOULD CALL IT SOMETHING LIKE SIC DEVILLE EDITION OR SOMETHING UNLESS YOU HAVE A BETTER NAME FOR THE PART. ALL DESIGNS SHOULD BE SUBMITED TO [email protected]. 

PLEASE LET US KNOW IF YALL ARE INTERESTED IN THIS CONTEST.

HERE IS A HINT:
IF YA NEED A CERTAIN PART MADE FOR YOUR BIKE THEN THAT WOULD BE THE BEST WAY TO GO ABOUT A DESIGN YA CANT LOOSE ON THAT A FREE CUSTOM PART DESIGNED BY YOU


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

allright i'm down for this


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

good idea :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Its an excellent way to get a free set of forks, steering wheel, sissybar, or even back plate for your hydro pump.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

KOOL GLAD YALL LIKE THE IDEA I DIDNT COME UP WITH IT BUT IT IS A GOOD IDEA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

humm.. i might have to look into this..


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2007, 01:49 PM~7062680
> *OK EVERYONE WE WANNA SEE YOUR DESIGNS FOR FORKS STEERING WHEELS AND SISSYBARS THE WINNER WILL RECIEVE THE PART HE DESIGNED WE WILL KEEP ALL THE SUBMITED DESIGNS AND DECIDE WICH ONE IS WORTHY THIS DESIGN WILL THEN BE MADE AS A MASS PRODUCED PART WITH LITTLE CHANGES. THIS WAY YOU WILL NOT HAVE THE SAME AS EVERYONE WHO BUYS IT. ALSO THE PART WILL BE NAMED AFTER THE WINNER LIKE IF IT WAS SIC713 WHO WINS WE WOULD CALL IT SOMETHING LIKE SIC DEVILLE EDITION OR SOMETHING UNLESS YOU HAVE A BETTER NAME FOR THE PART. ALL DESIGNS SHOULD BE SUBMITED TO [email protected].
> 
> PLEASE LET US KNOW IF YALL ARE INTERESTED IN THIS CONTEST.
> ...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ALL PARTICIPANTS IN THIS CONTEST MUST PM ME BY SUNDAY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IM GETTIN IN ON THIS ONE. DEADLINE?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DEADLINE WILL BE TWO WEEKS FROM SUNDAY THESE DRAWINGS NEED TO BE DONE PROFESSIONALY AND THEY NEED TO BE AS ACCURATE AS POSSIBLE. WE DONT WANT KNOW TABLE KNAPKIN DRAWINGS THANX


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

know do you want them rideable or for show ? and how do you prefer us to draw this things ? on regular note book paper ? or card board and do we have to ship them to you ? and how many drawings do you want from every one ?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

each contestant is allowed two drawings each try to draw them professionaly as if you was doing it for someone. email the drawings to [email protected]
the winning design will be modified by tony o myself and the winner in order for the part to be used as a show part and rideable part. two weeks from this sunday is when we will announce the winner so start drawing.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

okay two parts like ? two forks ? or forks and sissy bar ? or a whole set like forks , sissy bar , steering wheel , and fender braces and so on ?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what ever parts you think are worthy my suggestion would be to do lets say a fork and matching sissy bar or steeringwheel and sissy bar the best designs win


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm in :cheesy:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I think I am in!!!


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ACCEPT THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE SAID ON THIS TOPIC THEY ARE IN WHO EVER IS GONNA DO THIS PM ME SAYING YOUR IN SO I CAN MARK YOU DOWN THANX


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im in but I have to tell you all... I already won this.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this comp gunna be hard.. raul.. just deez.. bone..shit.. us 4 alone is tuff..


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ill give it a go lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How crazy and elaborate can they be?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

whatever yall want remember make these drawings as if you was the winner make them as crazy as you want ya gotta think bout you winning already and having a crazy ass design on the bike right


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2007, 11:27 PM~7067876
> *whatever yall want remember make these drawings as if you was the winner make them as crazy as you want ya gotta think bout you winning already and having a crazy ass design on the bike right
> *


im down


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

im in.. can you submit more than one?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

two entrys per person


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

so far i have one entry and from the looks of it this competition is gonna be a hard one to decide lol good luck to you all who enter


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2007, 10:00 PM~7068713
> *so far i have one entry and from the looks of it this competition is gonna be a hard one to decide lol good luck to you all who enter
> *


wait till you get mine buddy.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2007, 01:06 AM~7068768
> *wait till you get mine buddy.
> *


ima take all yall out :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

o really fool loll


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2007, 10:08 PM~7068780
> *o really fool loll
> *


I just hope you guys see the potencial of what Im going to show you.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2007, 01:09 AM~7068799
> *I just hope you guys see the potencial of what Im going to show you.
> *


who you winken at fool :angry: 





j/p


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2007, 10:30 PM~7068983
> *who you winken at fool :angry:
> it better be me
> *


 :0


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

drawing is hard i suck


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

im in


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt for tnt


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HERE ARE ALL THE PARTICIPANTS I HAVE SO FAR
1.	bad news
2.	LOWRIDERWIZ
3.	Atx ballin
4.	Lowforlife
5.	LOWRIDER_69
6.	WAYLOW59
7.	SIC713
8.	MITCHELL 26
9.	CADILLAC PIMPIN
10.	GRIMREAPER
11.	AMB1800
12.	SOCIOS
13. JUSTDEEZ


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

im in


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ADDED


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 24 2007, 02:22 PM~7073244
> *HERE ARE ALL THE PARTICIPANTS I HAVE SO FAR
> 1.	bad news
> 2.	LOWRIDERWIZ
> ...


i sent you a drawing.. did you get it?


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

pm sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 24 2007, 01:22 PM~7073244
> *HERE ARE ALL THE PARTICIPANTS I HAVE SO FAR
> 1.	bad news
> 2.	LOWRIDERWIZ
> ...


Im going to be #1 pretty soon.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 24 2007, 02:22 PM~7073244
> *HERE ARE ALL THE PARTICIPANTS I HAVE SO FAR
> 1.	bad news
> 2.	LOWRIDERWIZ
> ...


im not in


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2007, 10:37 PM~7076894
> *im not in
> *


i am what happen


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

flat faced parts are not really my thing, but im gonna give it a shot.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2007, 10:42 PM~7078337
> *i am what happen
> *


lazy


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you want these as a drawing or do you prefer in autocad? Or a gif file? Étc how large of file? 

And do you want it to scale? 

Or can it be sent in paper 
In ink, print, pencil, blood?

If your gonna scan it what its best for you guys, just wanna make sure its in the best format. 

And if you do want it on paper what size is good? 















Oh and I'm also in.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 25 2007, 03:22 PM~7079869
> *Do you want these as a drawing or do you prefer in autocad? Or a gif file? Étc how large of file?
> 
> And do you want it to scale?
> ...



Damn bro you gotta get all technical about it. We want a video of you drawing it too :scrutinize:


Naw bro anyway you send it as long as it is clean. If you can send it in a gif or jpg that'll be good enough. If it was to scale that'd be cool too but don't sweat it hno:


:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2007, 11:29 AM~7081371
> *Damn bro you gotta get all technical about it.  We want a video of you drawing it too :scrutinize:
> Naw bro anyway you send it as long as it is clean.  If you can send it in a gif or jpg that'll be good enough.  If it was to scale that'd be cool too but don't sweat it hno:
> :biggrin:
> *


All my art work is original. Just wanted to know what to send it in cus some stuff you might not be able to open. 

Ill post pics of my drafting table.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 25 2007, 09:41 PM~7081999
> *All my art work is original. Just wanted to know what to send it in cus some stuff you might not be able to open.
> 
> Ill post pics of my drafting table.
> ...


Sounds good. We can open Visio drawings, jpg, tiff, bmp. You can also fax it in if you like


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

GOOD IDEA I MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE THIS ONE WHEN I GET EVERYTHING READY LOL BIG UP TO YOU 2


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Sign me up. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Glad to see so many participants :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whens the deadline again?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 24 2007, 03:22 PM~7073244
> *HERE ARE ALL THE PARTICIPANTS I HAVE SO FAR
> 1.	bad news
> 2.	LOWRIDERWIZ
> ...


WTF?????LOL


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:48 PM~7098395
> *WTF?????LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

the deadline for participants is today so if your in pm me by midnight and your good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 28 2007, 09:19 AM~7107848
> *the  deadline for participants is today so if your in pm me by midnight and your good
> *


pm sent


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey taco get ahold of him homie


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

is it 2 late 2 get in? If not im in :biggrin:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Jan 28 2007, 08:37 PM~7112533
> *is it 2 late 2 get in? If not im in  :biggrin:
> *


it is now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

i forgot allabout it :angry:  :twak:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

so who won wat the design


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you get my design?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

wait i thought the desing had to be in this sunday not yesterday !!!?????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HEY AFTER THEY ARE DONE I WILL HAVE THE SAME ONE CONTEST


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Jan 29 2007, 08:31 PM~7122876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so if i draw more than two pieces and dont know which ones to give to youcan i just give all 30 of them ?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

just a reminder all entrys are do next sunday i only have two people who sent some in so get them turned in you guys


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

still got time :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

whats the list of ppl who r in the contest?


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

who won???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 4 2007, 12:57 PM~7171694
> *just a reminder all entrys are do next sunday i only have two people who sent some in so get them turned in you guys
> *



i dono witch one too pick!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YALL HAVE ONE MORE WEEK TO SEND DRAWINGS TO THE TNT EMAIL REMEMBER TWO PER PARTICIPANT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 4 2007, 08:19 PM~7175646
> *YALL HAVE ONE MORE WEEK TO SEND DRAWINGS TO THE TNT EMAIL REMEMBER TWO PER PARTICIPANT
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

FOR MORE INFO YOU ALL CAN CONTACT ME AT MY NUMBER WICH IS ON MY PROFILE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

your number don't work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

at all.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nope


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice contest idea but I want to know everyones oppinion on this piece. I just drew it tonight.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 5 2007, 12:08 AM~7176818
> * Nice contest idea but I want to know everyones oppinion on this piece. I just drew it tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


good concept but has a weak point, unless adjusted


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 4 2007, 10:08 PM~7176818
> * Nice contest idea but I want to know everyones oppinion on this piece. I just drew it tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


I dont like the part where it says "ce707" :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 5 2007, 09:08 AM~7176818
> * Nice contest idea but I want to know everyones oppinion on this piece. I just drew it tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, it would have to mount on the outside of the crown and you'd have to fatten that skinny part up on the bottom part toward the front but other than that its cool


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

it should work 559-803-9184


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i tried to call you last night but ill try again tonight :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 5 2007, 02:08 AM~7176818
> * Nice contest idea but I want to know everyones oppinion on this piece. I just drew it tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


tight bro


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

i got something coming out really nice........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 6 2007, 09:51 PM~7194519
> *i got something coming out really nice........
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i drew mines with crayons and stickers!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

DAMN! I can't believe I overlooked this topic. :angry: 
Too late now I guess!  


By the way,good luck to all that entered!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

if ya wanna enter still then go ahead because not all the people who did enter are submiting any designs


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 7 2007, 05:33 PM~7197444
> *if ya wanna enter still then go ahead because not all the people who did enter are submiting any designs
> *


So they just said "enter me" and never sent anything? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 7 2007, 08:46 AM~7197510
> *So they just said "enter me" and never sent anything?  :dunno:
> *


I KNOW I DID. BEEN TOO BUSY.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 7 2007, 06:26 PM~7197705
> *I KNOW I DID.  BEEN TOO BUSY.
> *


well send it to us bro. I know what ya mean, I havent even had time to design my own parts yet, all I got is a fork design


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 6 2007, 08:54 PM~7194562
> *i drew mines with crayons and stickers!
> *


LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Feb 7 2007, 08:33 AM~7197444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rules are rules que no?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 5 2007, 10:47 AM~7178950
> *it should work 559-803-9184
> *


ima prank call you :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Feb 7 2007, 05:20 PM~7201967
> *ima prank call you :biggrin:
> *


whatever dude :uh: if it floats your boat i guess but ya wont be getting any deals from me if someone pranks me even if ya didnt do it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i will be sending my designs before sunday


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

damn i wish i would a seen this topic a couple weeks ago id love to get down on this, i got some crazy fuckin ideas


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey TONY or TACO get at me on my cell i need to talk to you guys :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im extending the contest for one more week i only got like 3 or 4 entrys so far out of twenty plus participants so yall got till next sunday if nothing then i will just judge what i got


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thats good to know, ive been busy as with school and all


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x3


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 11 2007, 08:50 AM~7231416
> *im extending the contest for one more week i only got like 3 or 4 entrys so far out of twenty plus participants so yall got till next sunday if nothing then i will just judge what i got
> *


just judge them already :cheesy: j/k


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ok so whens the deadline tonigh?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

deadline is this coming sunday thats it i extended it one more week


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 12 2007, 10:55 AM~7238826
> *deadline is this coming sunday thats it i extended it one more week
> *



oh so this sunday is the FINIAL 2/18/07

cool


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

its sunday here, ill pm you soon with my ideas


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

LAST DAY


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

You Lazer or Water Jetting ????? I have some designs that require fine detail - Plasma works but, not good enough for a few things i want done....

* What if i send you a design that I "Drew Up" with pencils That i didnt want anyone else in the world to have - Not even the general concept of what i want ???? Could you guarantee me that my design will be safe & not mass produced ....???? 

* I would be pissed off if someone else came out with a bike with MY design on it before i did............... Ya know ?

Im not a cad cam designer & have no skills do to that sort of work.......... I can draw like a MOFO & paint like one but,,,, No PC skills mayne............

Get ahold of me by PM & thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 18 2007, 10:04 AM~7289791
> *You Lazer or Water Jetting ?????  I have some designs that require fine detail - Plasma works but, not good enough for a few things i want done....
> 
> * What if i send you a design that I "Drew Up" with pencils That i didnt want anyone else in the world to have - Not even the general concept of what i want ???? Could you guarantee me that my design will be safe & not mass produced ....????
> ...


sounds like you Got ideas like the rest of us and dont want anyone to see them
I lnow the feeling


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

so when are you going to annouce the winner of the contest ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what happend to the to the contest ?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

do it already !


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you all can enter my contest lol :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

day after the end date so who one ! tnt employees !!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you get my design?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2007, 06:46 AM~7298993
> *Did you get my design?
> *


x2?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

there ducking us ? 










































j/p :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i see u thought twice about what you was gunna say...
post editor


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2007, 06:04 PM~7301377
> *i see u thought twice about what you was gunna say...
> post editor
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok guys sorry i took so long responding but i havent been able to get online from my house cause my cheap ass was using a wireless signal off someone else and now they gone so today and tomorrow i will be going over the entrys with tony o and we will have a winner i still need to check my emails out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I won a set of forks with my design :cheesy: 










J/K The winners will be announced soon, stay tuned


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

:cheesy: cool


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 20 2007, 08:48 AM~7306488
> *ok guys sorry i took so long responding but i havent been able to get online from my house cause my cheap ass was using a wireless signal off someone else and now they gone so today and tomorrow i will be going over the entrys with tony o and we will have a winner i still need to check my emails out
> *


 hno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 5 2007, 02:08 AM~7176818
> * Nice contest idea but I want to know everyones oppinion on this piece. I just drew it tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


i like that :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 22 2007, 03:26 AM~7323709
> *thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:46 PM~7298993
> *Did you get my design?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

What bout mines did you get mines? Or do I need to re send to both e mails. PM me.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

I got one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

doos open maygne :roflmao:


I can't open the attachments sent to the yahoo email so ROBC is gonna have to do that.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

did taco get mine i didnt know we had to send them through email :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 23 2007, 09:30 PM~7335651
> *did taco get mine i didnt know we had to send them through email  :angry:
> *


send it to me [email protected] I think he's home for the day or something :dunno:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i pmed him my designs.....ill send em to ya email address though


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah. Would it have been easier to PM the design? Or can ya do it just fine through mail ? If its in jpeg or gif form. Figured that be the easiest way.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Feb 24 2007, 02:09 AM~7337687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM them to me or email them to me at [email protected]


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

done


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 4 days later this must be hard to choose damn ! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2007, 10:02 AM~7306608
> *I won a set of forks with my design  :cheesy:
> J/K  The winners will be announced soon, stay tuned
> *


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

hey when does this contest end cause i don't have access to a fax machine and i just don't know how to pm


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

its ended


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

oh shit maybe next time then huh


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 23 2007, 06:54 PM~7338405
> *PM them to me or email them to me at [email protected]
> *


will do


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

we want to know man ! :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

when would we know who won


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope soon.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hmmm ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Feb 23 2007, 10:40 PM~7339899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we are all winners in their eyes


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

post your designs here so everyone one can see who might win =) since it already ended n ppl cant copy you n send them in


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 24 2007, 07:45 PM~7343820
> *post your designs here so everyone one can see who might win =) since it already ended n ppl cant copy you n send them in
> *


yah I wanna see some pics


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

still no word ?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 24 2007, 04:45 PM~7343820
> *post your designs here so everyone one can see who might win =) since it already ended n ppl cant copy you n send them in
> *


i prefer not to since people like still ideas cough


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT THE FUCK?????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 24 2007, 07:23 PM~7344009
> *i prefer not to since people like still ideas cough
> *


what do you think they did? just took everyone's ideas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 24 2007, 06:06 PM~7344270
> *what do you think they did?  just took everyone's ideas
> *


Sometimes its just better to keep your ideas to yourself.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2007, 08:14 PM~7344326
> *Sometimes its just better to keep your ideas to yourself.
> *


X2 


Still might post some. I do it for the kids.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

hahaha good one


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2007, 06:14 PM~7344326
> *Sometimes its just better to keep your ideas to yourself.
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

if i dont see something tomorrow its probobaly a scam


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:dunno: hno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pop goes the whezzle


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 24 2007, 10:19 PM~7345318
> *if i dont see something tomorrow its probobaly a scam
> *


fuck you with your scam idea lol i already have my pic for the contest raul you never sent me anything also pm me homie i just need to confirm with tony o on the winner i have the winner in my eyes but im not sayin till its agreed with


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2007, 07:07 PM~7349085
> *fuck you with your scam idea lol i already have my pic for the contest raul you never sent me anything also pm me homie i just need to confirm with tony o on the winner i have the winner in my eyes but im not sayin till its agreed with
> *


I wonder who it can be hno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

did you get mine =)


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

stop fighting and let peace in


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so who won mofo


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

noone knoes its a guessing game


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i won bitches hahahaha


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dont be mad bout it be happy


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam not cunt iam happy with anger :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i just re sent one of mines to the original e mail

:uh: 

gonna re send all the others to tonys email.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2007, 04:07 PM~7349085
> *fuck you with your scam idea lol i already have my pic for the contest raul you never sent me anything also pm me homie i just need to confirm with tony o on the winner i have the winner in my eyes but im not sayin till its agreed with
> *


I pmed tony o the other day with my entry. I wish you would have told me you didnt get it when I asked you like two weeks ago. :uh: 

Just incase Im going to pm it to you again.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

and the winner is................... :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Feb 26 2007, 10:17 AM~7352804
> *and the winner is................... :dunno:
> *


to be announced soon for the forks, we're down to 2 finalists


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

what about sissybars :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:happysad: :tears: :tears: :tears: did i win ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

stop cryin and b a man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 26 2007, 09:42 PM~7354834
> *:happysad:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: did i win ?
> *


No fooker :buttkick: 


:roflmao:

I haven't seen all the sissybar designs so I dont know who's gonna win that one but I have a good idea who'll win the Fork Design, its very tight and we got a lot of good designs but its going to come down to functionality. The best design that would actually function on a bike will win. Many of the designs would bring the forks back to hit the frame and some would have to be mounted outside the crown so its close ya know. ROBC and I will come to a unanimous decision today if all goes well


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

to tell ya the truth its not a function thing to me cause when i made the contest i said who ever wins will be included in the final design of the winning design meaning they will have a chance to give ideas in finalizing there design. i got a few entrys not as many people who said they was gonna design something sent one in but i got a handful of stuff they are all great ideas but i the one me and tony pic will please you all if not then screw you lol j/k but im sure we will have another contest soon so be patient hopefully in afew we will have your winner


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

awesome


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 11:34 AM~7355146
> *No fooker :buttkick:
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


hmm theres only one way to find out if its functional by makeing so just dont be gay and pick the best drawing out of all of them :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

and i say you should post the winning design ! so we can all see what beat us


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

If ROBC agrees with me we have a winning design, he must post up to confirm


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if mines do not get chosen i want them or any part of them to be destroyed and deleted.

thanks


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i agree


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 27 2007, 12:09 AM~7355795
> *i agree
> *



announce the winner then fooker :twak:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

the winner for the first annual TNT METAL WORKZ PARTZ CONTEZT IZ 









LOWRIDERWIZ


tonyo post the drawing i cant do it from my work computer congrats lowrider wiz


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 27 2007, 12:13 AM~7355830
> *the winner for the first annual TNT METAL WORKZ PARTZ CONTEZT IZ
> LOWRIDERWIZ
> tonyo post the drawing i cant do it from my work computer congrats lowrider wiz
> *



Congrats to all those who entered.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 03:14 PM~7355838
> *Congrats to all those who entered.
> *


why did we all win?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here is the winning design:











Congrats Lowrider Whiz


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 27 2007, 12:23 AM~7355888
> *why did we all win?
> *



You're all winners in our hearts :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 03:28 PM~7355923
> *You're all winners in our hearts :happysad:
> *


aww

thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 03:27 PM~7355915
> *Here is the winning design:
> 
> 
> ...


how is this useable/rideble?

i call for a re-match.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 27 2007, 12:33 AM~7355968
> *how is this useable/rideble?
> 
> i call for a re-match.
> *


well like ROBC said, usability plus design is a powerhouse. we did have some very bad ass designs though. Lowrider whiz busted out with an amazing design that didn't win but we decided this one was the winner.

His is functional because of the placement of the holes, it can be mounted correctly on the crown and turning radious should be sufficient


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

heres is one of the many ive done.

ill see if i can poat some sketches, since the contest is over.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 27 2007, 12:35 AM~7355986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a cool design. I think I've seen something like that on a bike before, didn't that Wizard trike have forks like that?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I would like to say Socios did get honorable mention for his design. :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 03:34 PM~7355980
> *well like ROBC said, usability plus design is a powerhouse.  we did have some very bad ass designs though.  Lowrider whiz busted out with an amazing design that didn't win but we decided this one was the winner.
> 
> His is functional because of the placement of the holes, it can be mounted correctly on the crown and turning radious should be sufficient
> *



lil bit of contradiction in there, do you mean his other desighn?

and you are singling out other designs based on hole placement?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 03:38 PM~7356011
> *that was a cool design.  I think I've seen something like that on a bike before, didn't that Wizard trike have forks like that?
> *


no idea

all mines are similar, and original.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 03:39 PM~7356023
> *I would like to say Socios did get honorable mention for his design.  :thumbsup:
> *


post pics


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

more nonsence

....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

my scanner is trippin if not i would post a gang of them...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

no we are not only going on operating shit but we did pic the best design for the winner not many people entered as far as your design slo its cool but it would be britel and ya gotta think we said we are gonna mass produce these forks after we tweak the winning drawing a lil the winner will get his choice of the exact drawing or the new tweaked one that he will help finalize my question is why does there always gotta be someone who wants to question us or complain cause they dont think it was a fair choice like i said not many people sent things in thanx to who ever did and i mean it cause it means ya showed interest and gave it a shot but dont be bumbed out cause we gonna have another contest eventually this year mabey for summer thanx again


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 27 2007, 12:46 AM~7356070
> *no we are not only going on operating shit but we did pic the best design for the winner not many people entered as far as your design slo its cool but it would be britel and ya gotta think we said we are gonna mass produce these forks after we tweak the winning drawing a lil the winner will get his choice of the exact drawing or the new tweaked one that he will help finalize my question is why does there always gotta be someone who wants to question us or complain cause they dont think it was a fair choice like i said not many people sent things in thanx to who ever did and i mean it cause it means ya showed interest and gave it a shot but dont be bumbed out cause we gonna have another contest eventually this year mabey for summer thanx again
> *



Yeah I say we do it again in the summer around June so the winner will have their forks by SuperShow after plating.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2007, 03:46 PM~7356070
> *no we are not only going on operating shit but we did pic the best design for the winner not many people entered as far as your design slo its cool but it would be britel and ya gotta think we said we are gonna mass produce these forks after we tweak the winning drawing a lil the winner will get his choice of the exact drawing or the new tweaked one that he will help finalize my question is why does there always gotta be someone who wants to question us or complain cause they dont think it was a fair choice like i said not many people sent things in thanx to who ever did and i mean it cause it means ya showed interest and gave it a shot but dont be bumbed out cause we gonna have another contest eventually this year mabey for summer thanx again
> *


 :uh: 

brittle? what guage metal is being used.? tin? in noo way is it brittle even if done in 16 gage it will hold upto 200lbs justa as a store bought fork would. if anything could have been more specific and even with the desighn it could still be re-enforced with standard fork bars to accomodate it for you guys weight concern.

and im not complaining in any way brother, get it straight , wish there could have been clearer rules is all.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what ya want me to paint the rules on your forehead with red paint next time homie i gave the rules when i started it i dont know how much more i could of been specific to mean it seems like your cryin over loosing look at your design and look at lowriderwiz come on man your design is original and im not gonna bad mouth it but your design wasnt better then his nor was it better then socios besides lowrider wiz had other entrys that would of beaten you as well i mean come on man if ya want your part made we can give you a good price but we aint gonna do it for free like we are doing the winners design so stop cryin and if ya dont like the design or the fact that you lost then to bad shit i can imagine you at a show when u get beat probably crying to the judges and shit


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2007, 04:07 PM~7356215
> *what ya want me to paint the rules on your forehead with red paint next time homie i gave the rules when i started it i dont know how much more i could of been specific to mean it seems like your cryin over loosing look at your design and look at lowriderwiz come on man your design is original and im not gonna bad mouth it but your design wasnt better then his nor was it better then socios besides lowrider wiz had other entrys that would of beaten you as well i mean come on man if ya want your part made we can give you a good price but we aint gonna do it for free like we are doing the winners design so stop cryin and if ya dont like the design or the fact that you lost then to bad shit i can imagine you at a show when u get beat probably crying to the judges and shit
> *


ha never that.

i just asked the metal guage!

and i could care less about some "free" parts. dont get it twisted.

oh and a good businessman would have settled this through PM or in persona, not in public like this making a mockery of his own company.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

1/4" :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

as far as parts, i can design and make my own. thanks anyway.
ill keep your business in mind and send some business cards down this way ill make sure to get them out on my side.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

look hear man i aint the worlds number one buisnessman but the thing is im real when i come on here and say what i gotta say i think most people would wanna deal with someone real instead of fake i aint gonna sugar coat nutin i tell it how it is as for metal gauge we use 1/4 inch so yeah your parts might be sturdy but nobody on here would buy them not to say they gonna buy lowrider wiz but i think everyone will choose his over yours so my question to you is if you dont care bout anything then why you in hear bitchin bout shit. and like i said i keep it real and i say what i gotta say i aint no fool that needs to watch what i say and if ya wanna handle it in person then hit me up in phx cause me and tony will be there


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 26 2007, 04:13 PM~7356274
> *1/4"  :biggrin:
> *


there ya go, thats what we needed to know from the get go TonyO.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 03:15 PM~7356286
> *there ya go, thats what we needed to know from the get go TonyO.
> 
> 
> *


i was getting there but tonyo is a post whore lol


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2007, 06:15 PM~7356289
> *i was getting there but tonyo is a post whore lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 06:13 PM~7356276
> *as far as parts, i can design and make my own. thanks anyway.
> ill keep your business in mind and send some business cards down this way ill make sure to get them out on my side.
> 
> ...


thats what i need!! how much them bitches cost? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2007, 04:15 PM~7356285
> *look hear man i aint the worlds number one buisnessman but the thing is im real when i come on here and say what i gotta say i think most people would wanna deal with someone real instead of fake i aint gonna sugar coat nutin i tell it how it is as for metal gauge we use 1/4 inch so yeah your parts might be sturdy but nobody on here would buy them not to say they gonna buy lowrider wiz but i think everyone will choose his over yours so my question to you is if you dont care bout anything then why you in hear bitchin bout shit. and like i said i keep it real and i say what i gotta say i aint no fool that needs to watch what i say and if ya wanna handle it in person then hit me up in phx cause me and tony will be there
> *


right, im the same way no sugar coating.

all i asked was a ga damned question.

no bitchin here just wanna get specific is all.

and sure ill meet up with you in phx az cali wherever no problem, and you need TonyO for what?

again i say no bitchin askin question and specs. since they were not specfied from the begining.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

once again congrats lowriderwiz pm me or tony asap


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2007, 04:15 PM~7356289
> *i was getting there but tonyo is a post whore lol
> *


this is true


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

DRAMA..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 27 2007, 01:15 AM~7356285
> *look hear man i aint the worlds number one buisnessman but the thing is im real when i come on here and say what i gotta say i think most people would wanna deal with someone real instead of fake i aint gonna sugar coat nutin i tell it how it is as for metal gauge we use 1/4 inch so yeah your parts might be sturdy but nobody on here would buy them not to say they gonna buy lowrider wiz but i think everyone will choose his over yours so my question to you is if you dont care bout anything then why you in hear bitchin bout shit. and like i said i keep it real and i say what i gotta say i aint no fool that needs to watch what i say and if ya wanna handle it in person then hit me up in phx cause me and tony will be there
> *



We're a good cop/bad cop organization and you can already tell who is who :roflmao:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wat was the design


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 26 2007, 04:19 PM~7356311
> *thats what i need!! how much them bitches cost?  :biggrin:
> *


they run about $100,000.00 you want the compnys number?

i got about 3 here and one comming in next month.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 04:19 PM~7356320
> *DRAMA..
> *


see you should have enterd so you coulda won.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

winning design


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 06:21 PM~7356332
> *they run about $100,000.00 you want the compnys number?
> 
> i got about 3 here and one comming in next month.
> ...


holy shit yea when i win the lotto ill get the # from you lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

good cop bad cop nutin i just keep it real im fair as i can be who ever knows me knows ya feel me tony


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup mike linville hey man any nobility bikes for phx or what


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

none for phx.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats to lowriderwiz


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

thanx for picking my design 
and i sent you guys a pm


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 26 2007, 04:04 PM~7356701
> *congrats to lowriderwiz
> *


thanx


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 03:22 PM~7356340
> *see you should have enterd so you coulda won.
> *


i didnt want to enter


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2007, 04:15 PM~7356285
> *look hear man i aint the worlds number one buisnessman but the thing is im real when i come on here and say what i gotta say i think most people would wanna deal with someone real instead of fake i aint gonna sugar coat nutin i tell it how it is as for metal gauge we use 1/4 inch so yeah your parts might be sturdy but nobody on here would buy them not to say they gonna buy lowrider wiz but i think everyone will choose his over yours so my question to you is if you dont care bout anything then why you in hear bitchin bout shit. and like i said i keep it real and i say what i gotta say i aint no fool that needs to watch what i say and if ya wanna handle it in person then hit me up in phx cause me and tony will be there
> *


might just start my own FLAT FACED lowrider bike part company since i can cad and machine my own parts in a fraction of a time that yal can.

and hook ups for everyone in LIL, even my homies in the RO FAM.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 05:51 PM~7357000
> *i didnt want to enter
> *


i see now why.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

what.... Joe you were really calm, when I see ya at shows, he must have really got to you, I didn't know you can cut parts... PM me


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Every time I read something in yalls topics, I always end up thinking someone is childish. I'm not going to say who though.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Hopefully you guys get things straight and fully explain all of the rules and conditions for any future contests. 

I was actually about to turn in my entries on the original due date but I decided not to bother when I found out it was being extended just because not as many people participated as you expected. That's pretty unfair to those who submitted their pieces on time if you ask me.

Congrats to the winner though, that is a nice design. And congrats to socios for almost winning lol. I'd like to see what he came up with.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

post all the designs yall got from the people who enter the contest


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 05:07 PM~7357086
> *i see now why.
> *


nothing against ro-bc or tony..
we cool..

i just didnt want to enter


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 03:35 PM~7355986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


legions of texas has a fork that looks similar to that :uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 02:22 PM~7356344
> *winning design
> 
> 
> ...



i guess my design was gay :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Feb 26 2007, 01:39 PM~7356023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. :biggrin: 

Here was my design. I think some of you already saw it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 26 2007, 02:15 PM~7356285
> *look hear man i aint the worlds number one buisnessman but the thing is im real when i come on here and say what i gotta say i think most people would wanna deal with someone real instead of fake i aint gonna sugar coat nutin i tell it how it is as for metal gauge we use 1/4 inch so yeah your parts might be sturdy but nobody on here would buy them not to say they gonna buy lowrider wiz but i think everyone will choose his over yours so my question to you is if you dont care bout anything then why you in hear bitchin bout shit. and like i said i keep it real and i say what i gotta say i aint no fool that needs to watch what i say and if ya wanna handle it in person then hit me up in phx cause me and tony will be there
> *


Aint that the truth. :uh: :biggrin: j/p


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Feb 27 2007, 05:47 AM~7358569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it dude you always crack me up :roflmao:

I must say that we're both fresh and new to business especially when dealing with the public :uh: But we both have Bone Collector to thank for some helpful tips and hints on how to go about things along the way to :thumbsup: and big thanks to BC


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 05:06 PM~7357082
> *might just start my own FLAT FACED lowrider bike part company since i can cad and machine my own parts in a fraction of a time that yal can.
> 
> and hook ups for everyone in LIL, even my homies in the RO FAM.
> ...


go for it homie it is just weird how nobody knew you could make parts do what ya gotta do homie we dont care and i dont care if ro family will buy from you either what am i suppose to say no dont please well im not your just one person i laugh at when they all of a sudden say for a fraction of the price same thing noe said and his prices are around ours not to bag on noe cause i aint got no beef with him but do what ya do homie i like how ya had to bite a design almost like the legions bike sorry to say but your design was wack and the only reason why i am gettting nasty with you and your drawing is cause you continue to be a dick cause ya didnt win mabey next time you can come up with something better and dont look like a 2 year old did it 


as far as the rules the only reason why i extended it was for the reason of people who said they was gonna do something had not got to me like sic and socios. all in all i only had about 6 to 7 entrys out of the almost 30 layitlow members who said they was gonna do it. and just to let you know i was only gonna choose one winner but tony wants to pick another one for sisybars and thats all good so how did everyone get screwed with the rules we extended it to give yall more time to get something together and now we are picking two winners what more ya want a trophy and a handshake how bout the middle finger and a slap upside the head instead lol next contest we will make sure its better and more prizes but we just wanted to do something to involve you guys weather we liked yall or not


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

You know what I find funny is that everyone in here claims they can make parts. You got Noe, slo..... but when it all comes down to it who is actually getting the parts done? its us because we're the only ones with the time and dedication it takes to phuck with these CAD drawings and get them cut.

We have CAD experts and part makers out there making all these claims. Well why don't you guys start your own business. Pay $140 for a tax ID and get it going? Or not even that, just get parts made in your back yard.

See my prediction is that people come and go, only ROBC and I know how dedicated we are to this business and getting things done. To everyone else its just another thing.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I think the next contest should be to design a new keyboard for Taco. Here's my entry...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 27 2007, 09:46 AM~7362239
> * what more ya want a trophy and a handshake how bout the middle finger and a slap upside the head instead
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2007, 09:17 AM~7362346
> *You know what I find funny is that everyone in here claims they can make parts.  You got Noe, slo.....  but when it all comes down to it who is actually getting the parts done?  its us because we're the only ones with the time and dedication it takes to phuck with these CAD drawings and get them cut.
> We have CAD experts and part makers out there making all these claims.  Well why don't you guys start your own business. Pay $140 for a tax ID and get it going?  Or not even that, just get parts made in your back yard.
> 
> ...



post a pic of your shop then foolio :biggrin:

most people on here are teens with no jobs, or people who claim to want everything custom made then you send them an offer and they say "wait till i get the money" 

i can get things done for damn good prices, and still like that no one wants anything


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 27 2007, 10:52 AM~7363437
> *post a pic of your shop then foolio :biggrin:
> 
> most people on here are teens with no jobs, or people who claim to want everything custom made then you send them an offer and they say "wait till i get the money"
> ...


hey noe dont get your pantys in a bunch lol we know you can get stuff done now wew are just usig you as an example he you going to phx or what


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 27 2007, 12:52 PM~7363437
> *i can get things done for damn good prices, and still like that no one wants anything
> *


I do But I dont have any money right now but soon :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 27 2007, 11:57 AM~7363483
> *hey noe dont get your pantys in a bunch lol we know you can get stuff done now wew are just usig you as an example he you going to phx or what
> *


why would i go to PHX?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i dunno mabey to goto the show i dunno


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 27 2007, 09:03 PM~7363523
> *i dunno mabey to goto the show i dunno
> *



Noe will never leave TX


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2007, 02:30 PM~7364487
> *Noe will never leave TX
> *


ya damn right :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2007, 02:30 PM~7364487
> *Noe will never leave TX
> *


tony won't ever leave his momma's house :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Feb 26 2007, 07:06 PM~7357082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 4 2007, 07:05 PM~7405725
> *YEAH IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR A REAL WIZ WITH CAD  :barf:
> 
> deet da deee
> *


ha what a morron, if you knew your shit you would know thats not anything near autocad.


ITS FUCKN MS PAINT! and took about 2 mins.


----------

